# Suggestion for naming



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

We picked Logan and Legend but then got a girl.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

One of these days I am going to have a Luke. I do like Legend. I've known dogs and bitches with Legend as a name.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Out of the names you had I liked Chevy the best. I think it is a cute name for a boy.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I like Chevy from your list....it's cute!!!

I have about 20 names on my list for our next puppy......no idea which one it will be.


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

To me, Chevy brings to mind a car, which is OK if that's what you're going for, or Chevy Chase. Grizzly is kinda cute/silly. Mufasa is a mouth full. 

Any other possibilities?


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

I like Chevy....It's cute, easy to say, and doesn't sound like an obedience command


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I too voted for Chevy. It is a cute name.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

I like Chevy too. If we got a boy, we were going to name him Maximus. But instead we got our precious Sadie.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I like naming my pups when I see them so I can match the name to the personality as I learn about them in the first few days.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I like short easy call names for dogs. Know as babes, it can be odd, but like seeing a full grown male named "Bob" or Bud, Joe, Jake, Sid, Capt'n. Something about the mental picture of a Man and his dog thing I guess! Don't like names that make me think to remember or many syllable names, cause I usually shorten them or call them something totally different, so shorter and simple for me.

You might think of things you like to do and put a name that reminds you of this, like Laker, Lure, Camper, Hunter, Trucker, Gambler, Cowboy. Man who runs with his greyhound called him Miler! If you read, call him Reader! 

The fun of call names is that it is Your Choice! We always look at pup for a few days and the call name seems to come. Good Luck and have a lot of fun with this!


----------



## alliruiz (Feb 2, 2012)

I love the name Grizzly. It reminds me of my golden growing up. His name was Buddy but he was a totally cuddler and I would joke that he was big ol teddy bear.


----------



## charliebear (Dec 20, 2011)

We choose our dogs name from family members like charlie, eddie, casey, foster all family related. And boston because we love the city so all of our names have meaning.


----------

